# High-pitched barking at another dog?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca did something weird last night. I had taken her to the park to play with her "friend" (my friend's teenage puppy Calvin) but another friend of ours came and brought a dog too (Labrador). The "new" dog was somewhat nervous and did not want to play. When Calvin or Bianca came too close while playing she would gurgle at them and chase them off (I can't explain the noise except it sounded like gurgling.) Finally Bianca got tired of playing and jumped up on a picnic table, and Calvin was trying to entice the new dog to play by repeatedly play-bowing, then running up to the dog and running away again when the dog chased him snapping the air (but wagging her tail a little...I think she wanted to play but was nervous and insecure about leaving her owner). Bianca started to make this really weird high-pitched barking at that point. When the other dog chased Calvin Bianca would stand on the picnic table and go "Yap! Yap! Yap!" It was weird because her normal barking is very deep and low-pitched, but this sounded like a small dog. I've never heard her bark like this before and I'm trying to figure out what it meant.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Keefer has a high pitched yappy bark. From what I've read that kind of bark is a prey flushing bark. He does have very high prey drive, and his demeanor when he barks like that seems consistent with his prey drive being engaged, as he's very excited. If he gets to meet the other dog he's barking at he's all friendly sniffs and tail wags, so it's not an aggressive bark at all. 

He also does that when we first get to the park and he knows he's going to have some fun, and whenever I get his leash. It seems like excitement, anticipation, and frustration combined, he'll literally be jumping up and down with happiness and joy.


----------



## jencarr (Apr 21, 2009)

Jackson has a high-pitched bark when we first come home & he wants out of his kennel ASAP! Also, he barks like this at the lawn mower sometimes. The neighbors would think we owned a small yappy dog if they heard him (and they can!). Other times it is his usual deep bark.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Abby has a high-pitched little bark that is reserved for herding sheep and playing with other dogs. It's the bark that gets other dog owners to look around and go, "What dog is making THAT noise?" because it sounds NOTHING like a sound a German Shepherd could or would make.

Like Cassidy's Mom said, "excitement, anticipation and frustration". That really sums up the situations in which Abby uses her yappy bark as well.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Benny's gives often gives on high pitched bark when he needs to go out to potty. It is his ( hey mom my back teeth are floating bark!) Mostly his high pitched bark is his play bark when he sees my sons pup and want to play or when I take him to the park where he loves to run up and down the slides! Definitely a " Time for fun!' bark


----------



## puppymamma (Jun 26, 2009)

I hear that bark sometimes with Barrett too, and often wondered exactly what it meant. I would say its usually excitement. If you ever watch videos of police or drug shepherd working, you will hear that bark when they are after her "prey". Its kind of interesting.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Historiant's the bark that gets other dog owners to look around and go, "What dog is making THAT noise?" because it sounds NOTHING like a sound a German Shepherd could or would make.


Exactly, and what's especially funny about it is that Halo's bark is the exact opposite, and always has been, even from a very young age. So I had this 80 pound male shepherd going yip yip yip, and a little puppy about 1/4 of his size going WOOF!!!!


----------



## BigArn (Apr 23, 2009)

Rocky will do that when chasing his buddy around in the fenced in yard at his buddys house. It's pretty funny watching and hearing it.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Beau does this when he chases the squirrel up a tree or is mad because I left them without any warning. Is it funny and scared the wits out of me the first time he did it as I thought he was hurt!


----------

